# That Picture that youre really proud of..



## Crenshaw (Feb 8, 2008)

was taking some insanely close macros and some shots of my lights the other day with my cousin's SLR...and i am just paticularly fond of this shot. Might as well be an advertisment for leef...







anyway, post that ONE photo that you are particularly proud of...

Crenshaw


----------



## Everett (Feb 8, 2008)

^ avatar


----------



## Telkin (Feb 8, 2008)

Ti always looks so great through a lens.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 8, 2008)

Old digicam, lucky shot. 

bernie


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 8, 2008)

Telkin..... Ti looks good anywhere...

you know Bernie, the knurling on that lenser "pops" really well...:thumbsup:

Crenshaw


----------



## WadeF (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a bit of a perfectionist, so I'm never completley happy or satisfied with anything I do.  However, I kinda like this one, have it as my windows wallpaper:


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 8, 2008)

I like the way this came out.


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 8, 2008)

Some great shots here - was the intention that this thread was to relate to flashlight photos only? If so here's my contribution - other may follow if other subject matter is permitted.


----------



## The Porcupine (Feb 8, 2008)

Great shots, guys.
I have a few I'm resonably satisfied with, but I think I'll go for this one:


----------



## scott011422 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hodsta said:


>



What light is this?


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 8, 2008)

Check McGizmo's forum here.

The top on is a Ti-PD and so is the one in the background, though I don't know which one is the Mizer one. The bottom one is a Mule.

I don't really have any pics that I'm proud though I kind like this one(EastwaryJY U2-style Cree).


----------



## EricMack (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## StefanFS (Feb 8, 2008)

You didn't say it had to have a light in the pic... At least I had three lights on me.


----------



## 2xTap (Feb 8, 2008)

My photography skills are very seldom up to the task and my camera doesn't help, but I've always liked this one........







2xTap


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Actual pic, only PSed for crop/unsharp and such.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Feb 8, 2008)

I took some night shots with a Power on Board HID at a Wildlife preserve.


----------



## Christoph (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm learning


----------



## griff (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## infoseeker (Feb 8, 2008)

*hopefully someone will post a HighResolution pic of LL7438HF attached to a riffle*

im begging... or maybe someone know a link for this



thanks in advance


----------



## mudman cj (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm proud of this one because of the amount of work I put into modding this for my best friend. You should see the look on a child's face that gets to turn this on themselves for the first time! :huh: I had kids ask me, "Is it real?!"










It had a string of something like 56 blue LEDs in direct drive shining through a hot pink plastic sleeve to make it 'purple', which was then diffused through white foam.

It now has a single green Lux III mounted on a generous copper heat sink, powered by a BBNG750 and focused with a fraen optic. The diffuser is gone and a mirror is installed at the far end to maximize brightness and even out the beam. Original sound effects triggered by accelerometers still function.


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 8, 2008)

scott011422 said:


> What light is this?


 
The one at the front is a TiPD Mule (non-Mizer) although if you are interested, my choice in hindsight would actually be to go for the mizer. The one resting of the Mule Mizer is a TiPD-S (non-Mizer with PEU Trit bezel) my top light of all time! Bringing up the rear is another TiPS but this time a longer runtime mizer

Check out the McGizmo forum for all you really need to know about the above lights. Failing that the guy from the earlier LED lenser pics (Kiessling) knows more than most have forgotten about the Gizmos and is a real gentleman.

For lesser lights get in touch with EricMack:nana:!


----------



## Daylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite illumination devices. It is an Adlake railroad lantern from the early 1900s


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Hodsta (Feb 8, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> You didn't say it had to have a light in the pic... At least I had three lights on me.


 

This is what I had hoped for - magic picture Stefan............

A bird. About the only one that isn't brown in the UK! (its a kingfisher and took days of waiting to get the shot)





A chamelion..........





near where I live..............





brrrrrrrrr!






Something a bit warmer


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 8, 2008)

Daylo said:


> Here is one of my favorite illumination devices. It is an Adlake railroad landern from the early 1900s


 
Very nice - I like.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 9, 2008)

We have some realy good Photographers here! seeing some really sweet photos. Lets however try to keep it to that one photo of a light , but you can leave those that are already up there...Or start a new thread with the same name in the cafe and post a link here  seriously, some excellent "windows default wallpaper" grade stuff here...

:bow:stefan and hodsta....

omg, is that a gatlight flasmethrower? how?!

Crenshaw


----------



## Phaetos (Feb 9, 2008)

2xTap said:


> My photography skills are very seldom up to the task and my camera doesn't help, but I've always liked this one........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can name that .45 in one note Bob ..... Springfield GI.


----------



## mrmojorising (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## mrmojorising (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Chuck289 (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont have a very fancy digital camera, but I can still take some decent pictures with it.


----------



## mrmojorising (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## mrmojorising (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## mrmojorising (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## McGizmo (Feb 9, 2008)

I doubt there are many photos of a breaching humpback taken with a fisheye lens. I am proud of this one because in a once in a lifetime situation that was unexpected, I actually got the shot.


----------



## mrmojorising (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## mrmojorising (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Black Majik (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: That Picture that you're really proud of..*

Hell I don't know. I have 1000's of cool images.
Here is an abstract image I took just the other day.
Maybe not one of my best but I was experimenting with an lensbaby which allows you to move focus anywhere in the image (I know you can't see that in this image. BTW this is an edited except for size image I haven't fooled with it one bit.






I suppose I should include one with a flashlight right?


----------



## The Porcupine (Feb 9, 2008)

Hodsta;
GREAT shots!
Don;
That is simply amazing!

What the heck, a couple more shots:


----------



## souptree (Feb 9, 2008)

Great idea for a thread!

I'll choose this one -- Mule on ice. Taken at approx. 9200 feet after an epic all night hike in Yosemite.


----------



## audioman (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## EricMack (Feb 9, 2008)

McGizmo said:


> I doubt there are many photos of a breaching humpback taken with a fisheye lens. I am proud of this one because in a once in a lifetime situation that was unexpected, I actually got the shot.


 
Everyone should be so lucky to see that at least once in their lifetime. Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## nekomane (Feb 9, 2008)

What happened when the whale landed? :green:

Here's a pic of a nice light..


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 9, 2008)

Nekomane that is an awesome looking Arc - is there a story behind it?

Don - amazing humpback shot, it looks like you were in a sea kayak when that happened?


----------



## revance (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry, don't have any lights worth taking pictures of... well I guess that pistol isn't worth taking pictures of either, but I liked the picture.


----------



## z282z06 (Feb 9, 2008)

not mine, but amusing:





mine, no award winner, but my edc


----------



## 2xTap (Feb 9, 2008)

Phaetos,



> "I can name that .45 in one note Bob ..... Springfield GI."


 

And you would be right! Though the slide markings and O.D. Green A-KOTE finish made that a bit easy. 

2xTap :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Feb 9, 2008)

McGizmo said:


> I doubt there are many photos of a breaching humpback taken with a fisheye lens. I am proud of this one because in a once in a lifetime situation that was unexpected, I actually got the shot.



Spectacular! Truly a once in a lifetime shot at a humpback. oo:


----------



## Chuck289 (Feb 9, 2008)

McGizmo said:


> I doubt there are many photos of a breaching humpback taken with a fisheye lens. I am proud of this one because in a once in a lifetime situation that was unexpected, I actually got the shot.


 
WOW!


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 9, 2008)

My pics can't compete with most of the shots here, but I thought I'd post a few because this thread is just too cool!!!


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> ...
> 
> Don - amazing humpback shot, it looks like you were in a sea kayak when that happened?


 
Yes, I was until the wake from the whales splash broadsided me and rolled me right out of the boat. Actually it's a surfski but essentially a sit on top sea kayak. That photo got published in Sea Kayak Magazine and I think I got $75 or $100 for it if I recall. The same year, I got my sharpest and probably best whale shot of a calf that was within touching distance:





I have been very fortunate in getting to watch these gentle giants underwater a number of times and in fact just today my brother and I went out on surf skis and got some UW time watching a mother and calf. The breaching escort male in that first shot knew exactly where I was and had he not pirouetted off to my starboard he would have landed on top of me. I was late on the shot both due to the lag in the digital camera as well as being about to bail from the boat until I saw the direction the whale was coming down.

It is quite common to watch these humpbacks breach over here but usually from some distance and not in your lap.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 9, 2008)

Fortunate indeed!!

I was able to see some whales breaching while in Alaska.
It's one of those things that you'll never forget.

Great Shots McGizmo!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 9, 2008)

McGizmo sure gets around doesnt he....
ive only seen those kinda pics in magazines like natgeo..
awsome pic :thumbsup:

Crenshaw


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## SenderGreen (Feb 9, 2008)

mrmojorising said:


>


 Property of the Umbrella Corporation...

EDIT: I liked the other one as well, but didn't want to quote more than one photo in this thread. Some great photos here!


----------



## JamisonM (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, since others are posting none light picture, I'll do the same. Here's one I took of our cat on the bed. I got lucky with this one because if I try and take any others he won't stay still. It's got to be one of the best pictures I've taken, but I'm still proud of it.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 10, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> This is what I had hoped for - magic picture Stefan............


 
Thanks, I rescued that little snapper (eumyias albicaudata, a kind of robin, a flycatcher) from a pair of magpies who were having a blast harassing it. It was on a 'documenting & report writing day' so I was in the office all day, I had it in a cookie jar while it was recuperating from the attack. I fed it water drops from my finger and even found some bugs for it in the yard. It seemed to like me, I hope it had/are having a nice snapper life. Sometimes I wonder what happened to it. It's funny how strange things happen sometimes!

How did you get the kingfisher on your ccd in focus, blind or bait? Those birds are quick!

This is the post,
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2350536&postcount=13

I think that a trip to Hawaii to watch whales has been added to the 'to do list'.

Stefan


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm sure some of you would have seen this photo before... It's not my brightest, but still my most used throw-it-around-trusty-ol' Streamlight 4AA Propolymer Luxeon! (The name's quite a handful lol. )









And yeah, here's a picture of a sunset from my former house:


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh man, I love these threads with tons of pictures!

:thumbsup:


----------



## seery (Feb 10, 2008)

*Beast II*

Here's a pic of my Beast II HID.







Nothing special but I like it.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 10, 2008)

I like this one 






and one non-flashlight


----------



## Russianesq (Feb 10, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> I


 
_*I see future hamburger*_

_*yummy in my tummy*_


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 12, 2008)

BUMP - come on guys - picture threads are the best.


----------



## AzGB (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll find more later, but here's one that's gotten a good reaction from people so far...


----------



## AzGB (Feb 12, 2008)

One more for now. I've got some with lights, just not nearly as many as this topic.


----------



## AzGB (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok... found one I did a while ago, Gotham close-up session. A bit more on topic with the thread here. 






_Edit: _And one more from this category for now. Shot this one the day my Titan arrived...


----------



## shinbone (Feb 12, 2008)

revance said:


> Sorry, don't have any lights worth taking pictures of... well I guess that pistol isn't worth taking pictures of either, but I liked the picture.



The P22 is certainly worthy, a fun little pistol and aesthetically beautiful. I had P99s in 9mm and 40S&W and a P22 at one point in my life. They were eventually sold to acquire an AR, however I'm intrigued with the new Walther PPS which, in my eyes, is a 9mm version of the P22.


----------



## shinbone (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll toss in one of the shots from my B&S thread in the Marketplace

Kroma with red LEDs





Shinbone


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2008)

Milk jug hit by 30-06 @ 890yds image captured from a camcorder.




Taken @ work with my phone! Needs cleaned up though.
*Could some talented soul fix it for me? I have no editing software!*




A "souvenir" also taken with phone.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 12, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> *Could some talented soul fix it for me? I have no editing software!*



Not much I could do with it, so I turned it into a painting.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 12, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Taken @ work with my phone! Needs cleaned up though.
> *Could some talented soul fix it for me? I have no editing software!*


 
Exactly what you do you need done? maybe i can help...i had to photoshop all the dust particles out from my photo

Crenshaw


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Some of my best shots so far,

Im no Photographer and i dont have decent enough equipment but sometimes i get lucky if im patient enough...lol.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Exactly what you do you need done? maybe i can help...i had to photoshop all the dust particles out from my photo
> 
> Crenshaw


I'm not sure, I know someone could make it cleaner and sharper.
? Not that into computers?


----------



## 1 what (Feb 13, 2008)

Great photos!
My current favourite:


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 13, 2008)

1 what said:


> Great photos!
> My current favourite:


Cool pic - care to expailn how you give your light that pink Fraggle wig?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 13, 2008)

Not one to be overly proud of, but I liked the way it came out nonetheless. Custom-made AA stainless steel light.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 13, 2008)

These are mine...











View from my balcony...


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2008)

those are the highest twin towers in the world now..

Great view!

never thought id see a McGizmo on a rambutan...
Crenshaw


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 13, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> those are the highest twin towers in the world now..
> 
> Great view!
> 
> ...


Those rambutans are also home grown :naughty:


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Never really had a taste for these fruits in any form..
now a PD on a durian....that would be interesting..lol!

Crenshaw


----------



## StainlessSteel (Feb 13, 2008)

Naples Florida:















And Mah Friend:


----------



## aljsk8 (Feb 13, 2008)

nice to see my light in this thread photonfanatic (fred)

you took plenty of nice photos of that light





one of me skateboardind (ok i didnt take it)...


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 13, 2008)

StainlessSteel said:


> ...
> 
> And Mah Friend:



Beautiful! I love dogs! Which race is this ?


----------



## StainlessSteel (Feb 13, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Beautiful! I love dogs! Which race is this ?



His mom was a Blue Tick Heeler. We don't know what his dad was. We think it might of been a German Shepherd.

But I was that little guy's best friend. He would come over, and put his paw out... and we would hold hands.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 13, 2008)

Naples, Italy
Just me wearing my Jin Roh Protect-gear


----------



## jbviau (Feb 13, 2008)

Tachikoma, aka Darth Vader before he discovers the lightsaber...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd probably poo in my pants a little if I saw that guy comin at me!!oo:

seriously.....



.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 14, 2008)

So thats what the new generation of combat suits look like....

Crenshaw


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

This is more recent, shoot in Tito (Potenza, Italy) a couple weeks ago:



 







As you can see I've installed some 3w red LED's but underdriven because the heatsinking stars are positioned less than 1cm from my eyes


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 14, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> This is more recent, shoot in Tito (Potenza, Italy) a couple weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it some kind of game your playing? Or is it just your daily clothes?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Is it some kind of game your playing? Or is it just your daily clothes?


 
I'm a contractor testing a new version of the Land Warrior system for the US Army..........just kidding :nana:
It's a Japanese hobby called cosplay in which you attend conventions dressed as videogames, movies or anime characters 
Another example, here you can see me at Luccacomics (the most famous Italian comic convention that takes place every year in Lucca) dressed as a character from a famous hentai (Bible Black) posing in front of Italian police's Lamborghini Gallardo :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Great photos everyone, however, my original intention of the thread was for photos that 

A)Once in a lifetime oppotunity
B)Has a really unique subject
C)Potrays exceptional photography skills.

or the type 

Whats up there now is fine though, leave it there, just, the trend seems to be going slightly OT, so, just a reminder..

Crenshaw


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry CS, after the first one I got a little bit carried away


----------



## zven (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I'm sure I've got some other photos in my library that I like more from a purely artistic/photographic/etc. point of view, but seeing as this is a flashlight forum, I figured I'd stick with something relevant to that. So here goes:

These were taken right after I got back from a tour of a portion of the old silver mine network underneath a town in Germany. First time any of my lights was subjected to such conditions, and it was definitely satisfying to see my trusty G2L serve so faithfully in a situation that it was clearly designed to handle.


----------



## 1 what (Feb 14, 2008)

Re post #76.
Hi Hodsta, 
The pink stuff are multiple high voltage sparks (like small lightning bolts) spraying out from the front of the T1 when I attached it to the high voltage end of a Tesla coil. You can see a little of the coil device in the bottom right of the picture.
Another photo follows.




I've got 2 reviews of T1 torture (and more photos) in the reviews section.


----------



## 1 what (Feb 14, 2008)

Re post #76.
Hi Hodsta, 
The pink stuff are multiple high voltage discharges (like small lightning bolts) spraying out from the front of the T1 when I attached it to the high voltage end of a Tesla coil. You can see a little of the coil device in the bottom right of the picture.
Another photo follows.




I've got 2 reviews of T1 torture (and more photos) in the reviews section.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Sorry CS, after the first one I got a little bit carried away



Thats cool  that Darth Vader suit lookalike is seriously awsome though

Crenshaw


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Feb 14, 2008)

Sinn 103 St Sa Chronograph.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Thats cool  that Darth Vader suit lookalike is seriously awsome though
> 
> Crenshaw


Thanks, btw it hasn't anything to do with Star Wars, it's from a Japanese movie directed by Mamoru Oshii called Kerberos Panzer Cops:
http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/Diverses/Kanzenbach/Jin_Rho_Cerberus/Jin-Roh_01.jpg


----------



## iSleep (Feb 14, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> I'm a contractor testing a new version of the Land Warrior system for the US Army..........just kidding :nana:
> It's a Japanese hobby called cosplay in which you attend conventions dressed as videogames, movies or anime characters
> Another example, here you can see me at Luccacomics (the most famous Italian comic convention that takes place every year in Lucca) dressed as a character from a famous hentai (Bible Black) posing in front of Italian police's Lamborghini Gallardo :thumbsup:



DAMN ~ The car is great !!! I really admire the italian highway patrol (or even regular police), they get to drive some of the coolest cars in the world, chasing after speeding criminals or just simply patroling ... 

I reckon that you're cosplaying Minase and your partner Shiraki/Saeki ? I'm sure I've that anime somewhere in my HDD :devil:


----------



## houtex (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## houtex (Feb 14, 2008)

this one too


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

iSleep said:


> I reckon that you're cosplaying Minase and your partner Shiraki/Saeki ? I'm sure I've that anime somewhere in my HDD :devil:


She's cosplaying Reika Kitami, the young version from the prequel


----------



## iSleep (Feb 14, 2008)

O_O ... I thought kitami always had short hair ... well ... Bother ~ 

nice effort , I like the attention to detail that you put into the costume, the rather fitting cut of the uniform, your belt fits the student look perfectly ... I like the way you improvise the collar of your top, black electrical tape, am I right ?

the only downfall, might be the pouch on your belt ... I bet all your EDC gear is inside :huh:


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

iSleep said:


> the only downfall, might be the pouch on your belt ... I bet all your EDC gear is inside :huh:


Only my digital camera, in fact I removed it during another convention (Fumettopoli in Milan):



But I think we're going too much off topic now


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Thanks, btw it hasn't anything to do with Star Wars, it's from a Japanese movie directed by Mamoru Oshii called Kerberos Panzer Cops:
> http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/Diverses/Kanzenbach/Jin_Rho_Cerberus/Jin-Roh_01.jpg


Oh, the Darth Vader thing was cos i didnt know what else to call it. Never really got into anime myself, esp after pokemon became stupid..how many are there now?

but i digress, back the pictures!

Crenshaw


----------



## AzGB (Feb 14, 2008)

My father asked me to shoot a photo as art for his office. He asked that I make something that reminds him of me everytime he sees it. This is what I came up with, simply titled "Every Day."


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 15, 2008)

This thread inspired me to take a new picture.


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 15, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> This is more recent, shoot in Tito (Potenza, Italy) a couple weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice Jin-Rou suits.
Did you have replica MG-3s, too? I can see _something_ threre, but not ID it in teh shadows..


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 15, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> Really nice Jin-Rou suits.
> Did you have replica MG-3s, too? I can see _something_ threre, but not ID it in teh shadows..


Yes, a Mg42 replica, unfortunately a cheap and bad looking one


----------



## lite brite (Feb 16, 2008)

Micro EDC:






Mini EDC:






3 "Others":


----------



## EssLight (Feb 16, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Great photos everyone, however, my original intention of the thread was for photos that
> 
> A)Once in a lifetime oppotunity


I have been lucky to take a number of good pictures over time, but here is my one picture that fits:




This is Muncho Lake, as seen from the Alaska Highway, in Muncho Lake Provincial Park, British Columbia, Canada.

Back in 1987, my father and I drove from Michigan to Alaska and back, half of the reason for the trip was just to say we drove the Alaska Higway. We had stopped earlier at a scenic point in Muncho Lake Provincial Park, and I had continued driving. Several miles down the road, I looked in the side view mirror of the car and noticed the perfect "mountain in a lake reflection". So we stopped and snapped some pictures.



Crenshaw said:


> C)Potrays exceptional photography skills.


For people like me without special photography skills, the secret is to take a whole bunch of pictures. Say only 1 in 10 pictures turns out good, and 1 in 50 turns out great. If you take 100 pictures, you'll have 10 good ones and 2 great ones.

Mr. I


----------



## hotdog (Feb 17, 2008)

My dog




My watch


----------



## hotdog (Feb 17, 2008)

One more of my LAZY dog


----------



## DoctaDink (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## DoctaDink (Feb 17, 2008)

S&W Model 66 .357 Mag:


----------



## fresnorich (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## XPLRN (Feb 18, 2008)

My favorite light in the 'visual appearance' category!


----------



## RebelXTNC (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## merkaba (Feb 19, 2008)

Some photos of us Surfboat racing on the weekend, im the bow so the one up at the front of the boat.


----------



## Nereus (Feb 20, 2008)

Fenix P1D-CE, hard-chrome plated:






Fenix P1D-CE, gold-plated:






The two beauties side by side:






For the details, see this thread. 

-N


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG!, i have never seen that Gold P1D thread....there is something that looks like it belongs in James Bond's pocket..utterly BEAUTIFUL

Crenshaw


----------



## Nereus (Feb 21, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> OMG!, i have never seen that Gold P1D thread....there is something that looks like it belongs in James Bond's pocket..utterly BEAUTIFUL
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Thanks! 

-N


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2008)

I've contacted Modamag about it, I'd like a TiN coating on my P3D


----------



## beavo451 (Feb 21, 2008)

Only ONE pic? Has to have a light? 

This would probably be it that fits those requirements...


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmm...sure I've got some in here...

Except now of course because I'm looking for them, I can't find any!

Note to self: Create folder in images directory to put all best photos in...





Random photo taken in December 2003 (I think) on a FREEZING cold evening.





18W SOX lamp with xenon gas fill just starting to warm up. You can just see the amber glow at the walls of the tube separate from the pink xenon discharge.





Real radios glow in the dark! Photo of a couple of valves, UU9 and I THINK 6LD20 in a Defiant MSH452AC radio circa 1953. Not the worlds greatest pic, but I like the warm feel to it, which to me is something unique to this sort of technology.





And finally an artsy one of a car I had a couple of years ago...and miss a lot. Why on earth did I sell it?!?

Know I've got a lot more I could contribute...but that'll do for now. One nature, one lighting, one vintage tech and one automotive...good spread for me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2008)

beavo451 said:


> Only ONE pic? Has to have a light?
> 
> This would probably be it that fits those requirements...


Wow, You've put 3 things that I love in 1 picture: Glock pistols, Surefire flashlights and Pelican cases :twothumbs


----------



## eshishlo (Feb 21, 2008)

Is that a Lada Niva... 



Zelandeth said:


> Hmm...sure I've got some in here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 22, 2008)

eshishlo: Yes, yes it is. 1996 Lada Niva 1.7i Hussar in fact.


----------



## PEU (Feb 22, 2008)

My new ride 


Pablo


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 23, 2008)

Not a award winner but I kind of like this one.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 23, 2008)

hey, that looks like an x-ray from them machines at the airport..cool!

Crenshaw


----------



## generic808 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 24, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> hey, that looks like an x-ray from them machines at the airport..cool!
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Thanks Crenshaw. The hard part was getting the brightness and contrast to my liking before making it into a negative. Well again it's not an award winner but I thought it was kinda cool too after I got it the way I wanted it.

Bill


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 24, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> hey, that looks like an x-ray from them machines at the airport..cool!
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Thanks Crenshaw. The hard part was getting the brightness and contrast to my liking before making it into a negative. Well again it's not an award winner but I thought it was kinda cool too after I got it the way I wanted it.

Bill


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 24, 2008)

Upper knife - Benchmade 690, stabilized hardwood & carbon fibre handle, blue Ti liners, 154 CM stainless blade.

Upper light - Muyshondt Nautilus HA

Lower knife - Chris Reeve Large Sebenza, 6A14V Ti handles, S30V stainless blade.

Lower light - NovaTac 120P


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Feb 25, 2008)

The Porcupine said:


> Great shots, guys.
> I have a few I'm resonably satisfied with, but I think I'll go for this one:



Great lighting!


----------



## fleetparadox (Feb 25, 2008)

Rack of Lamb w/ Onions, Panko, & Balsamic Vinaigrette Crust. (lit by L2D Q5 )





Japanese Paring knife.


----------



## leon-qcg (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Great Pictures!!!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 26, 2008)

My Avitar......
That tiny piece of lint drives me nuts!


----------



## AzGB (Feb 26, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> My Avitar......
> That tiny piece of lint drives me nuts!


 
This better? I drive Photoshop CS3 for between 8 and 12 hours a day. Nothing like a little piece of lint to ruin a great picture. I also cleaned the two specs off of the lens, and cleaned the rear shadow. Enjoy.


----------



## nosuchagency (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm liking the knives people, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wait till the CPF knives are done...:huh:

Crenshaw


----------



## Nitro (Feb 26, 2008)

I was up to 4:00 in the morning to get this one. Scared the H*** out of me!


----------



## NA8 (Feb 27, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> I'm liking the knives people, keep 'em coming!



Just in case you haven't seen this thread: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184009


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 27, 2008)

Somehow I had not seen that thread. Thanks NA8!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 28, 2008)

"Gort! Klaatu barada nikto"

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 28, 2008)

What the.........  :thinking:


----------



## joker1911 (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> "Gort! Klaatu barada nikto"
> 
> Geoff


 
ahahaah great, I love that movie :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 28, 2008)

Heres a few I took. Some have seen them, most have not. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 28, 2008)

PSM - that is quite a finish on the TiPD-S in the first pic - did Modamag do that? :tinfoil:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a flashlight but it's the "Ile d'Orléan" seen from "Beaumont", in Québec, Canada.


----------



## sylvain (Feb 28, 2008)

he he this place(Ile d'Orléan) looks very familiar to me...

Nice picture!


----------



## Shreknow91 (Feb 28, 2008)

this pic wasnt planed at all, they just both ollied at the same time


http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1481105584/


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 28, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> My Avitar......
> That tiny piece of lint drives me nuts!


 


Dust all gone:







Bill


----------



## jave-mtr (Feb 28, 2008)

How about this? There are flashlights in my tent, you just can't see them!


----------



## houtex (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## supawabb (Feb 29, 2008)

NOW THIS IS A PHOTO! Simply gorgeous!



PinarelloOnly said:


> Sinn 103 St Sa Chronograph.


----------



## nightgaunt (Feb 29, 2008)

jave-mtr said:


> How about this? There are flashlights in my tent, you just can't see them!



the boulderfield going up the Keyhole route, Long Peak? Loved that hike!! Great shot


----------



## simbad (Feb 29, 2008)

This is not a very good picture but I like it.


----------



## jave-mtr (Mar 1, 2008)

nightgaunt said:


> the boulderfield going up the Keyhole route, Long Peak? Loved that hike!! Great shot


 
Roger that, really nice! I summited after a 7-day backcountry trip through Rocky Mountain National Park in August. They had a fat storm come through the night before that dropped 3" of snow at the Boulder Field. Keyhole route was rated technical for one day and closed for regular hikers, but it all cleared out the next day! Great trip!


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Novatac 120p Black
ARC GS






:thanks:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 1, 2008)

wow those are some huge flashlights....:naughty:

mind posting a beamshot of the GS in reviews? i cant seem to find one...

Crenshaw


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> wow those are some huge flashlights....:naughty:
> 
> mind posting a beamshot of the GS in reviews? i cant seem to find one...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
I don't think I have the skills to do that properly. I wish I could help but it will take some practice and research.
:thinking:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 5, 2008)

nutz_about_lights said:


> And yeah, here's a picture of a sunset from my former house:



That looks like a quality Southern California sunset right there.


----------



## Raindog- (Mar 5, 2008)

I have very few pictures of my flashlights ... But perhaps this.






No flashlight (...or people, my fav) photo... maybe this one.






Regards.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

sigh, why is it that JUST as i have to send my NDI back to edgetac for its autopsy, and have to wait rouhgly 2 weeks for them to get stock and then send a new one to me....all these lovely pictures of the NDI come up? not just here too....then i discover an NDI listing on ebay...:sigh:

Crenshaw

oooo...post 1111..kewl...heh


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 5, 2008)

simbad said:


> This is not a very good picture but I like it.



It's a great picture because it shows an Atwood tool _in use_ instead of sitting in the plastic bag waiting to go on eBay. Good for you for using it.


----------



## derfyled (Mar 5, 2008)

Not flashlight related but still I find it nice...

Taken on a beach in Corsica...


----------



## lite brite (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 10, 2008)

wow that looks like one of them pictures that are taken to _look_ like its a model. Or is it a picture of a model that is taken to make it look real? either way, very good photography work there litebrite

Crenshaw


----------



## Mach1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Taken in ambient light. Showing up with this at my Mustang club meeting was really amusing:






Mount Moran Grand Teton National Park






That's the Goodyear Blimp in the lower left:


----------



## ambientmind (Mar 11, 2008)

lots of great pictures here!:thumbsup: this is one i just took of some of my favorite items, i'll have to post my fav not flashlight related pic later...enjoy!:naughty:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 11, 2008)

Mach1: that heli looks like it has some kick-*** lights on it. Why does it have its door open?


----------



## lite brite (Mar 11, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> wow that looks like one of them pictures that are taken to _look_ like its a model. Or is it a picture of a model that is taken to make it look real? either way, very good photography work there litebrite
> 
> Crenshaw


 Thanks Crenshaw..yes it's an old Matchbox from when I was a kid..I took it up to the UP of Michigan last year on a trip...it was fun to play with...the other technique that you mention is called "tilt shifts" very bizarre when it's done right..
Steve


----------



## MSaxatilus (Mar 11, 2008)

> No flashlight (...or people, my fav) photo... maybe this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Being half Swedish, I've got to say, I'd love to have one of those knives!!!

MSax:thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau (Mar 13, 2008)

My wifey at The Getty


----------



## Mach1 (Mar 13, 2008)

LED_Thrift said:


> Mach1: that heli looks like it has some kick-*** lights on it. Why does it have its door open?



It's an MD500E QT with a Night Sun. The picture was taken during take-off from a Homeland Security convention display on the lawn of the Carson, California Civic Center. (The photo below was taken at Los Alimitos NAS.) 







Naturally, using a lawn for a heli-pad necessitates extra precautions. The police mechanic was riding shotgun in the right seat and held the door open for extra visibility to spot trees, power lines and blimps.


----------



## Norm (Mar 13, 2008)

Melbourne Cricket Ground at night, the dome in the foreground is Flinders street railway station. Look at those lights  
Norm


----------



## ttate90303 (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's a fav of mine


----------



## Ritch (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Hodsta (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice pic Ritch - I had a great time photographing cheaters in SA.

Some trivia - do you know why cheaters have white stripes under thier eyes and leopards have black?


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## toadman (Mar 13, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> Nice pic Ritch - I had a great time photographing cheaters in SA.
> 
> Some trivia - do you know why cheaters have white stripes under thier eyes and leopards have black?


 
One's Goth & the other is a Chola!


----------



## Hodsta (Mar 13, 2008)

toadman said:


> One's Goth & the other is a Chola!


 
Chola? Sorry heading quickly towards 35 and no longer hip with da kids on my block!

Wot is dis Chola u speak of?


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 13, 2008)

http://click.picture-email.com/?ju=...0726c067b&s=fe57107877600c7e7c16&jb=ffcf14&t=


I took this when I was eleven, I think, and it was in Maine.


----------



## woodasptim (Mar 13, 2008)

Not exactly a flashlight, but it sure lit the place up. I took this in Millington TN with a S1IS


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Ritch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> Nice pic Ritch - I had a great time photographing cheaters in SA.
> 
> Some trivia - do you know why cheaters have white stripes under thier eyes and leopards have black?


 
Hodsta,

as far as I know, both cheetahs and leopards have white stripes under their eyes. The leopard has fine black lines under the white stripes, which are part of the face skin. 

Btw, the pic was shot with a Nikon D200 + Nikon VR 70-200 2.8 ED lens + TC17 EII.

> richard


----------



## ambientmind (Apr 14, 2008)

ttate90303 said:


> Here's a fav of mine


nice pic!


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 14, 2008)

toadman said:


> One's Goth & the other is a Chola!



Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 14, 2008)

This one I really love, let me know what you guys think


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice. Is that a Corrado?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 14, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Nice. Is that a Corrado?



Thats the one, good going. It's my other hobby (obsession)...


----------



## a4d (Apr 14, 2008)

Just a little stuck.








Ya on the roof there are (2) 100 watt ligths and (2) 150 watt lights.
On the bumoper they were 55 watt light but i replaced the bulbs with 100 watt lights, and the facotry fogs broke that day so know i have some cheap 55 watt lights there, plus my head lights are silverstars (high/low) also i mounted 55 watt lights on the back connected to my reverse, so everytime the truck is in reverse the factory reverse lights go on plus the 55 watters mounted under the bumper.:twothumbs


----------



## stitch_paradox (Apr 14, 2008)

Dr Forinor said:


> Thats the one, good going. It's my other hobby (obsession)...



That's a really nice corrado. I've always wanted one.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 14, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> That's a really nice corrado. I've always wanted one.




Thanks, it's well looked after, no expense spared the hungry b!tch that it is, haha. Got a good few plans for it, already spent a fair bit on it getting the chassis sorted, now for some more POWERRRRRRR :nana:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm ebarrassed to post mine after seeing some of the awesome photography here. I don't even have photo shop.

Some lights:






Some horses that I stopped and took pics of last week:





A quail on my back wall:


----------



## a4d (Apr 14, 2008)

Those horse pics. are pretty awesome. Actually right near whrere i got my truck stuck there is a horse farm. My freinds mom owns it, it's pretty cool cause sometimes when we go out in the sand pits the horses are being ridden out on the trails.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 14, 2008)

a4d said:


> Those horse pics. are pretty awesome. Actually right near whrere i got my truck stuck there is a horse farm. My freinds mom owns it, it's pretty cool cause sometimes when we go out in the sand pits the horses are being ridden out on the trails.



ah...thanks! This is at an Arabian ranch about a mile or so from my house. They're let out to graze in the front pasture very rarely but I've been carrying my camera with me. One morning they were out with the colts so I took a couple dozen shots. Here's one more for ya.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 14, 2008)

i really like the quail picture...

heres something im quite happy with, its in my review thread too...






Tk10 stereogram..

Crenshaw


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 14, 2008)

Dr Forinor said:


> It's my other hobby (obsession)...



Those wheels work very well aesthetically. The whole car looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## fludunlimited (Apr 14, 2008)

this is the artsiest i have gotten


bird head flipper





and this one I call catfish


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 14, 2008)

Crenshaw, it looks like you took that video during an earthquake!


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 14, 2008)

haha, its meant to be a stereogram...more info here

http://www.moillusions.com/2007/07/stereo-animated-3d-illusions.html

its my first attempt..

Crenshaw


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 15, 2008)

Flud, those knives are _amazing!_ I looked at them and thought, "Matt Cucchiara!", I can see how he must have been a big influence. Do you tour any knife show circuits?


----------



## fludunlimited (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks

Matts my mentour.




KeyGrip said:


> Flud, those knives are _amazing!_ I looked at them and thought, "Matt Cucchiara!", I can see how he must have been a big influence. Do you tour any knife show circuits?


----------



## Stillphoto (Apr 15, 2008)

How'd I miss this thread?
Figured I could sneak a bunch in if I made them smaller thumbnails....admins shoot me if that's not the case.

Fave light shot. Yes that's the actual background, not photoshopped in. Done with the help of a friend and his studio gear, one day I'll be able to afford that stuff:




Shot after midnight (some HDR food for the eyes):




An antique and an Anso:




Medium Format Pano...yes film!




Candid moment I found:


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, thats a really beautiful shot of the ballerinas....

that " i wonder if its our turn yet" expression is priceless...

:thumbsup:

Crenshaw


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think "proud" really captures the essence of how this one feels...


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 15, 2008)

nostalgia for the older members.. wonderment for newer people like me..:thumbsup:

Crenshaw


----------



## Shreknow91 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Phaser... any updates?


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Patriot (Apr 15, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> haha, its meant to be a stereogram...more info here
> 
> http://www.moillusions.com/2007/07/stereo-animated-3d-illusions.html
> 
> ...




Thanks man I'm going to mess around with this. I liked your first attempt btw.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 15, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Thanks man I'm going to mess around with this. I liked your first attempt btw.



thanks man...its not as easy as one would think..my advice is try to get your subject to be as exactly in the same spot as possible in both pictures, just differnt angles...

Crenshaw


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 16, 2008)

This is another picture that I really like, was taken in a cave at the west coast of Scotland, there was water at the bottom and the sun was shining through an opening from the top of the cave. Absolutely love this picture


----------



## m16a (Apr 16, 2008)

A very scenic candle




A really lucky and very good shot of a goose. 





Finally, a flashlight(my Milky modded nuwai Q3)


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## toby_pra (Apr 17, 2008)

WOW whats that for a monster???? :duck::sweat:


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool! I bet that skull is a GITD sticker


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 17, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Cool! I bet that skull is a GITD sticker



No, it's not a sticker. It's a solid piece. Not saying exactly what it is...but the ring around it does glow. 




toby_pra said:


> WOW whats that for a monster???? :duck::sweat:



That's my new Milky M3 Transgressor!!! hehe! Click the link in my signature for more info. I love it!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 17, 2008)

Does that head in middle, glow in the night? :devil:


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 17, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Does that head in middle, glow in the night? :devil:



The glow ring around the skull glows, but not the skull itself.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 17, 2008)

not sure about the skull, but the ring looks like something sigman might have alot to do with..

Crenshaw


----------



## nosuchagency (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## toby_pra (Apr 17, 2008)

> ttran97*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of..*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toby_pra*
> 
> ...


 
Wow that should look really nice!


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Darien (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## lazerboy2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

We had a big ice storm in December so i went hiking through the woods and stumbled across this in the backyard of a neighbor. It's a really old truck with a shovel boom that's been overgrown with trees and brush.

5 mins after I took this pic, the man that owns the land was also walking in his yard and gave me a nice bitching for "trespassing" and threatened to call the cops, until he realized who i was. good thing my dad had gotten to know him because i haven't seen the man in years so he didn't recognize me.

*Oversized image removed*


----------



## srvctec (Apr 17, 2008)

OK, here's one of the gazillion photos I've taken over the years. It's not *my* light, but one of my favorite lights (the sun) backlighting a bank of clouds.






To see more of my photos, click the link in my sigline.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

@Ttran97

uhhhhhaaaaa

I am proud of my McGizmos :ironic:


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 18, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> I don't think "proud" really captures the essence of how this one feels...



the picture that caused a revolution.


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not the greatest photographer 

Some of my arsenal







Fresh powder in Colorado






I love to ride


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 20, 2008)

I like that snow...

How did you reach your work? with skiing?


----------



## Supernam (Apr 20, 2008)

f/36 1/4000s ISO-100, and 2 pairs of sunglasses.


----------



## Coop (Apr 21, 2008)

*Oversized image removed*


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice that 120P in the underground :ironic:


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 21, 2008)

Not too good at pics... and I'm still working on my "edc pic"

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/569/img2278uo6.jpg

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5293/img2277du5.jpg

Kinda been inspired by Mr. McGizmo's wifelife posts to look around at some of the birds around my condo. The mom of these two decided to nest near my lanai. It looks like a tight fit but they seem well behaved. The mom likes to buzz around the lanai before stopping to feed the kids, I'm sure she's sick of my mother and I(we like to take a peek at them on a daily basis). 

Some crazy pics you guys have!:thumbsup:

Mayo


----------



## Coop (Apr 21, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Nice that 120P in the underground :ironic:



Actually, thats part of a very old tree


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Crenshaw (May 4, 2008)

it kinda washed out...so i changed it..






its a work in progress..

i am proud of it though...

another less washed out one, no photoshop on this.






BTW, the only use i have for the cigerette is as a photo subject...smoking is very discouraged...

Crenshaw


----------



## Rossymeister (May 4, 2008)

Always Liked This One:


----------



## DM51 (May 5, 2008)

Oversized images have been removed from some posts above. 

Members are reminded that the maximum permitted size for images is 800 x 800 pixels. 

You may replace an image that has been removed when you have resized it.


----------



## dandruff (May 5, 2008)

Pic of the moon i took earlier this year. proud of it because:

1) Very rare to have such a clear view of the moon where i live. Normally it is cover by clouds or blurred from the humid air

2) Not a bad result considerng my longest lens is a 300mm. right? hehe


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 5, 2008)

I was doing some video editing in this tent at a church camp about a year ago. I took this picture and set it as my desktop image. I should have actually taken a picture of the computer INSIDE the tent, with this as the desktop image


----------



## toby_pra (May 5, 2008)

Stop smoking crenshaw!


----------



## Crenshaw (May 5, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Stop smoking crenshaw!


i dont! i swear, the only reason i had access to a cig was cos the people in the back ground there do....i am always the one trying to get them to quit...

OH, and guess HOW i got the picture of the smoke, which doesnt normally show up too well on camera

Crenshaw


----------



## toby_pra (May 5, 2008)

hm i dont know?!


----------



## cat (May 5, 2008)

Crenshaw, that photo's _great! 
_


----------



## Fallingwater (May 5, 2008)

The best pic I took in my life is one of Manhattan's skyline from Brooklyn at dusk, taken with an automatic film camera, so even more amazing. Came with a nice blue-violet sky and illuminated skyscrapers just like in the postcards - in fact, I've had people ask me if it was one.

I tried scanning it, but I have a very, very crappy scanner that doesn't do it a shred of justice:







(original scan left, after auto-leveling right)


If we're talking CPF-approved pictures, then this one is probably the best flashlight pic I've ever taken (yes, I know it's nothing to write home about):



 <--- click me

It comes from my review of that light.


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 5, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> ...OH, and guess HOW i got the picture of the smoke, which doesnt normally show up too well on camera


That is a great photo Crenshaw! I like it both "washed-out", because you can see the background better, and adjusted to see the cig better. 

Gee, I don't know _what_ you could have been _carrying on you_ that could be used to make the smoke show up so well. What LED you to ask such a question anyway?


----------



## e2x2e (May 5, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> OH, and guess HOW i got the picture of the smoke, which doesnt normally show up too well on camera
> 
> Crenshaw



:thinking:Any hints??? :shrug: I still can't figure this out...


----------



## Stillphoto (May 5, 2008)

lit from the left side with an led light.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 5, 2008)

thanks for the kind words...

well, massive, godzilla sized clue sitting at the bottom of my post...



oh btw LED_Thrift, the one when you can see the cig better, most of the left side of the cig is painted there, i am still working on getting it done better, cos the lighting doesnt really match my painting...

Crenshaw


----------



## toby_pra (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau (May 29, 2008)




----------



## climberkid (May 29, 2008)

oh i see how i is. have to knock everyone out of the water with your amazing hid eh? :nana:


----------



## Crenshaw (May 29, 2008)

now thats just mean to make us all drool like that adamlau...
:whoopin:




:nana:


seriously though.....niiiiiiice

Crenshaw


----------



## xcel730 (May 29, 2008)

LOL, that Lunasol looks like a keychain light next to the HID.


----------



## KeyGrip (May 29, 2008)

I'm still glad I actually did this and took a picture of it...


----------



## climberkid (May 29, 2008)

that is a piece of art. if it wasnt so useful i would say its museum worthy!!!:kewlpics:


----------



## Icebreak (May 30, 2008)

Dam lit by LEDs.


----------



## LightWalker (May 30, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Dam lit by LEDs.


 
That looks like The Big Dam Bridge that goes across the Arkansas river. I ride my bike around there. The north side really got flooded a few weeks ago. I think I may try shooting this bridge with some Super Saturated Velvia slide film.


----------



## Icebreak (May 30, 2008)

I'm a noob with cameras. That was taken with a new point and shoot.


----------



## toby_pra (May 30, 2008)

This night pictures are really nice...


----------



## Zelandeth (May 30, 2008)

A few more.






My current desktop wallpaper. Shame about the image quality though, my camera doesn't deal brilliantly with low light levels.






One of my favourites relating to somewhat unusual light sources - this being a blended mercury lamp where you can clearly see the discharge of the mercury vapour lamp in addition to the incandescent glow.






Just really like how the shallow depth of field worked in this - that actually being an accident, but the result looked nice...so I left it that way!











Both of these were just the result of ending up with the full set of these, and thinking that they'd look real pretty together. Haven't tracked down enough lampholders at once to do a lit display yet.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 1, 2008)

Say what you want, I think Lumarays look awesome.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 2, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> I'm a noob with cameras. That was taken with a new point and shoot.


 
Looks good. Try it on a tripod with the selftimer.


----------



## Zelandeth (Jun 3, 2008)

I seem to keep remembering photos!






Lesson of the day there being that highly polished surfaces and coloured light sources are fun to photograph.


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 3, 2008)

Zelandeth said:


> Lesson of the day there being that highly polished surfaces and coloured light sources are fun to photograph.


Yeah! And it's reflecting down onto your signature!


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 3, 2008)

what on earth is that? looks like a lightsaber

Crenshaw


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 4, 2008)

Roger that on the tripod and timer, LightWalker.

Zelandeth -

I like everything about that photo even, as has been pointed out, that it is reflecting down unto you sig. Pretty cool.

Driving along the other night I saw this bike and another sitting next to it. The other bike had green LEDS. Thought I'd try a few night shots with new point and shoot.

Beginning to learn to paint with a WA1185. It would probably help if I read the manual.


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow is it yours Icebreak?

Looks great...


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 4, 2008)

No it's not, toby_pra. I've edited my post. When I drove by there were two bikes. The other one had green LEDs on it. I could barely see the bikes in the dark but I could clearly see the LEDs. It seemed like a good way to keep people from backing over the bikes and I thought it would make a good shot.

The guy that owned the green arrayed bike was busy giving people rides so I just got a shot of the blue one. I'm trying to learn painting with auxiliary lights. The second photo is using the spill from a Mag85 HotWire. If you look closely at the tank you can see part of the image of a tree. That's were the flashlight is pointed, up in the tree.


----------



## mudman cj (Jun 4, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Beginning to learn to paint with a WA1185. It would probably help if I read the manual.



Hmmm, my WA1185 didn't come with a manual. :laughing:


----------



## Shreknow91 (Jun 4, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> No it's not, toby_pra. I've edited my post. When I drove by there were two bikes. The other one had green LEDs on it. I could barely see the bikes in the dark but I could clearly see the LEDs. It seemed like a good way to keep people from backing over the bikes and I thought it would make a good shot.
> 
> The guy that owned the green arrayed bike was busy giving people rides so I just got a shot of the blue one. I'm trying to learn painting with auxiliary lights. The second photo is using the spill from a Mag85 HotWire. If you look closely at the tank you can see part of the image of a tree. That's were the flashlight is pointed, up in the tree.




Ahhh... I see what you did there....


That is one fine looking Bikeoo:


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 4, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Beginning to learn to paint with a WA1185. It would probably help if I read the manual.






mudman cj said:


> Hmmm, my WA1185 didn't come with a manual. :laughing:



Doh.

Searching...searching. :thinking:

Unable to formulate smart alecky comeback.

:nana: So there. Ugh.


----------



## MaxIcon (Jun 5, 2008)

This one was pure serendipity - taking pics of my varminter, when one of the other varminters came up looking for her share of attention.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2008)

Cats and guns, 2 things that I really love in a single photo :twothumbs


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 11, 2008)

for all of you who thought i smoked...:nana:






ps:look carefully at the smoke

Crenshaw


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 11, 2008)

Was smoking a cigar while in Mexico on vacation and got this


----------



## WadeF (Jun 11, 2008)

Came across this frog tonight at my folks, it was a little frog, just had the camera close:


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 12, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Was smoking a cigar while in Mexico on vacation and got this


 
wow impressive pic...:ironic:


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool critter shots! :thumbsup: I love the eyes and cool reflection of the photographer in the eye of frog!

I got a shot couple days ago of a very young anole that clearly needs to get some meat on its bones:






It would be interesting to see the world and ourselves through the eyes of some of these animals and insects.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 12, 2008)

McGizmo said:


> Cool critter shots! :thumbsup: I love the eyes and cool reflection of the photographer in the eye of frog!


 
That is what I call an "eye" for detail. I missed it until I read your post. Good catch!:thumbsup:

Oh...your photo's not too bad either 

Bill


----------



## Zelandeth (Jun 17, 2008)

Eek...forgot about this thread!

In answer to the last question as to what the "thing" in my photo was, it is basically a replica light sabre - made entirely out of stainless steel plumbing parts sourced from the Lowes DIY store in Iowa City when I was on holiday there in November 2006.

A good friend of mine is a bit of a Star Wars nut...and we figured we'd build it...I then made a trip to Radio Shack an turned it into a blue LED equipped flashlight in the process...should I get there again, I have a number of upgrades planned!

It did come out looking incredibly good though, especially given that everything aside from the switch came from the plumbing section of a DIY store!


----------



## mdocod (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## srvctec (Jun 18, 2008)

mdocod said:


>



Okay, I'll bite. What the heck is this used in? Looks like it is VERY well made! Need details! Voltage, runtime, etc.


----------



## flashfan (Jun 18, 2008)

Crenshaw, I give up. What am I supposed to see in the smoke? Thanks.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

flashfan said:


> Crenshaw, I give up. What am I supposed to see in the smoke? Thanks.



look carefully at the part where the smoke is _just_ coming out of the cig...

Crenshaw


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Jun 18, 2008)

its nowhere near the quality of these other photos but figured it was on topic..


----------



## mdocod (Jun 18, 2008)

srvctec said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What the heck is this used in? Looks like it is VERY well made! Need details! Voltage, runtime, etc.



6D mag, 18AAs in series, I have a custom high current switch assembly that I made from plastic and various pieces parts and installed a loose (just wires) ceramic bi-pin socket on. With eneloops, a 50W MR-16 2000 hour rated spot (axial filament) works wonders. It's a wall of illumination that touches everything in front of you pretty darned well  Overdrives to the tune of around 100W, results in something like 3000 lumens for something like 15-20 minutes. With higher current cells I'm tempted to try out some specialty MR-16s, I've seen a number of them rated 150-250W at bulbconnection.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 18, 2008)

Another shot of my wife's new Orb Wee NS. The village in the background is Bellagio, here on Lake Como:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a great pic, kV - what a setting! Very good skill to get that huge depth of field.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> look carefully at the part where the smoke is _just_ coming out of the cig...
> 
> Crenshaw


All I can see is gasper the ghost,otherwise stumped :shrug:

Edit..it also loks like the smoke never came from that ciggy.:thinking:


still looking.


----------



## flashfan (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Crenshaw* 

 
look carefully at the part where the smoke is _just_ coming out of the cig..

Okay, I looked and looked, and got...nothing. Not even Casper. Hmm, maybe it's my computer monitor--I don't see _any_ smoke coming right out of the cigarette (there's a "black" space between the end of the cigarette and the start of the stream of smoke.

By the way, I really like the pic and the caption.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jun 18, 2008)

Kv: I've always seen "Lake Como" in your location field, but never realized how lucky you are to live in such a beautiful place. Wow!

Crenshaw: I see it. [hint: it's a bit after the smoke trail starts]


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 18, 2008)

LED_Thrift said:


> Kv: I've always seen "Lake Como" in your location field, but never realized how lucky you are to live in such a beautiful place. Wow!
> 
> Crenshaw: I see it. [hint: it's a bit after the smoke trail starts]


Is it breathing others smoke,gasper is still there though?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome picture Kilovolt! The background is spectacular. Impressive DOF! I'd love to know what camera/lens that was taken with.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2008)

These are just a few that I've taken during the past couple of months.

I took this while out working one morning. I was driving down the road and it just worked out that he flew over the street that I turned on.






Another that I took while out working right from the drivers seat in my truck.





Another while out working. A home residence had put their Macaw outside the front door for some fresh air. I saw it and walked up the sidewalk for a picture. The bird's name was "Bright" which was very fitting.





This little guy was on my front patio trying to escape from the 110 degree heat a few days ago. I wish it was still a few days ago since now it's 113 degrees!


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

hmm, its not as obvious as i thought it would be....i speant ages trying to make it more subtle...

oh well...at least its still on a differnt layer in the psd file..






can you see it...

Ill also explain the caption abit just incase it only made sense in my head..

Breath = Life
Breathtaking = wow....

but in this case...its literally, breath(life) being taken away...:tinfoil:

Crenshaw


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 19, 2008)

Kilovolt -

I can just stare at that photo for several minutes. Later I can go back and stare at it again. Makes me want to be there, maybe find out what's going on in the village. Gotta be some good fish in that lake.

Patriot36 -

The subjects and color compositions are pleasant to view. That last dude, I know him! He's a movie star from '60s sci-fi movies.

Crenshaw -

Is that a SCREAMing ghost upside down with a uni-brow?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 19, 2008)

this is the file i started with..

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/crenshawyeo/stencil-skull.gif

Crenshaw


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 19, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Awesome picture Kilovolt! The background is spectacular. Impressive DOF! I'd love to know what camera/lens that was taken with.


 
Thanks. 

The camera is a Casio Exilim EX-V7 - 7.2 Mega pixels.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 19, 2008)

Another picture of Bellagio, this time taken from the top of the mountain behind my home:







For those who like the place more pics can be found here and here.


And yes the decision to move from the city to Lake Como upon an early retirement was definitely a very good one.


----------



## flashfan (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the "reveal," Crenshaw; the hints were _not_ enough and it was driving me crazy. I see it now. Saw some of the dark spots, but couldn't put it together. I need to see a shrink and study some ink blots...

But, at least I _did_ get the caption the first time around. I thought it was clever, and the "hidden" pic adds to the overall "effect."

Kilovolt, what a truly picturesque setting--looks so peaceful and idyllic.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 21, 2008)

i see what is is crenshaw. that looks awesome. and the caption is on point. very meaningful picture. thats the kind of picture i would print large and put in a frame


----------



## maxa beam (Jun 21, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> These are just a few that I've taken during the past couple of months.
> 
> I took this while out working one morning. I was driving down the road and it just worked out that he flew over the street that I turned on.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that's a Greenwing I believe. Beautiful bird. I myself own a Greenwing macaw, Hyacinth Macaw, and a Congo African Grey.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks for the kind words guys....

that friend in that picture leaning on the wall, been trying to get her to stop...she keeps saying she will..but oh welll...ill keep trying..

heres something i did awhile back...im proud of this one too..






and to keep it abit more on topic.







Crenshaw


----------



## dracodoc (Jun 22, 2008)

OK, our kitten that we really proud of





and the flashlight


----------



## Patriot (Jun 22, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> Oh wow, that's a Greenwing I believe. Beautiful bird. I myself own a Greenwing macaw, Hyacinth Macaw, and a Congo African Grey.




I believe the owner had stated it was a blue/gold Macaw. Also I'm no expert by any means but I saw greenwing once at the pet store is its head was completely covered in red plumage. Sounds like you own some beautiful birds yourself though.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 23, 2008)

Sneak peak of daylight control shots from an upcoming shootout...


----------



## climberkid (Jun 23, 2008)

ooooo man. i am so excited!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2008)

What rangefinder have you used Adam?


----------



## adamlau (Jun 23, 2008)

I used a TruePulse 200 as recommended to me in Which $700 Rangefinder.... Numbers were repeatable across multiple attempts and were rounded down to the nearest zero, or five.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks good Adam! Nice outline. :thumbsup:



Somehow I think I'm going to feel sorry for that house at 150 yards..


----------



## ITPlight (Jun 23, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 23, 2008)

hey there :welcome: you wont be bored here. always something to read or look forward to!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 23, 2008)

ITPlight, I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt here. 

Until the time of posting this, you had made 3 posts, 2 of which I have deleted as obvious spam, and the 3rd being your post above.

Advertising is not permitted here, and spam is dealt with severely. If you advertise again in the wrong place and/or without the necessary permissions, you will face permanent withdrawal of your membership.

However, I hope you just made a simple error of judgment and that it will not be repeated - in which case, you will be welcome here at CPF.


----------



## merry-itp (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Sneak peak of daylight control shots from an upcoming shootout...


That is a superb series of targets there, Adam - excellent to have all those trees and buildings at different distances. I'm looking forward to seeing your shootout.


----------



## merry-itp (Jun 25, 2008)

:nana:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2008)

merry-itp said:


> :nana:


What point are you trying to make with this?


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a real nice kitten dracodoc...

Looks like she is hangin around...:laughing:


----------



## Harry1922 (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome thread!

Going through some flooding in Kenya after the first big storm of the rainy season. No better way to cool off than having water coming up to our ankles!

Gotta love the Land Cruisers!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to CPF, Harry1922!

Interesting photo - that must have been an enjoyable expedition. The pic is too large, though - please would you resize it to no larger than 800x800 pixels.


----------



## Harry1922 (Jun 25, 2008)

A few of my other favorites from living abroad in Kenya:

Zebra nursing:







Maasai with Kilimanjaro in the background:







Three Maasai warriors.


----------



## Harry1922 (Jun 25, 2008)

Apologies about the sizes - just read that comment...


----------



## James35 (Jun 25, 2008)

I feel this is my best picture I've taken. The high resolution version prints incredibly sharp.





While I was shooting the squirrel, this chipmunk was watching me only about 4 feet away.


----------



## Nos (Jun 25, 2008)

wooooooooow awesome pictures


----------



## e2x2e (Jun 25, 2008)

Why'd you shoot that cute squirrel? :candle: nana

The chipmunk is too cute. I love 'em!! Always darting around everywhere you look.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 26, 2008)

haha he is giving you the evil eye, no doubt. :duh2:


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 26, 2008)

real sweet chipmunk....:ironic:


----------



## merry-itp (Jun 26, 2008)

e2x2e said:


> Why'd you shoot that cute squirrel? :candle: nana
> 
> The chipmunk is too cute. I love 'em!! Always darting around everywhere you look.


 
The squirrel is so cute,:mecry::mecry:


----------



## James35 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hehe yeah, they were both being cute. It's almost as if they were posing for the camera.


----------



## Nilsson (Jul 3, 2008)

Shot with a Nikon Coolpix S500


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll play! Christopher Ward Kingfisher. Pics taken at the beach.

P.S. if someone can help me resize that 2nd pic I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## CLHC (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay. I'm no photo-graph-er, but here's one that was also posted on the Random Pictures Thread Part II in the Cafe forum.







I thought it came out fine, though it was an unintentional shoot. If you look hard enough, you can see the FU FS BUIS. :laughing:


----------



## UWAK (Jul 14, 2008)

Since this is CPF


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 14, 2008)

UWAK said:


> Since this is CPF



thats a really fantastic picture.....the Bitz is a reaaaally nice light...

Crenshaw


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 14, 2008)

That litte Bitz looks beautiful...


----------



## Slorg (Jul 14, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> That litte Bitz looks beautiful...



I totally agree. Awesome lanyard, too :thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's a couple Flashlight related ones I like:
















I'll look around for some non-light pics too.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 24, 2008)

Non Flashlight Pictures:

















What'd'ya think?


----------



## vtunderground (Jul 24, 2008)

This is probably the photo that I'm most proud of:






Foreground lit by a Surefire L4, background lit by a Princeton Tec Tec-40 (no flash).

And my #2:






Lit by a P4-modded PT EOS, Surefire L4, and a slave flash.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jul 25, 2008)

vtunderground: you should be very proud of that shot, *it's great!*


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 25, 2008)

Impressive, especially considering that it's completely lit by flashlights and no flash :twothumbs


----------



## edap617 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## GSteg (Jul 25, 2008)

(Black, silver, grey, copper, purple, blue, green, red) For some reason, the blue and purple look almost identical.


----------



## Andrew Nik (Jul 26, 2008)

Microtech Socom Elite & Surefire U2 Ultra


----------



## Sigman (Jul 26, 2008)

Closing this one & continuing here...


----------

